

Hbase and bigtable comparison - tim_sw
http://www.larsgeorge.com/2009/11/hbase-vs-bigtable-comparison.html

======
earle
The author should also cover Hypertable, as it is also a popular Bigtable
implementation -- although unlike HBase, it's an entire native C++
implementation.

